# Finn is home for the Holidays.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Finn was rescued last week by AMA Rescue. He was owner surrendered with bladder stones. He is getting surgery to remove the stones tomorrow and will have his teeth shined and his snip snip. Great little guy. Love him.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What a handsome boy. Hoping he does well with his surgeries. I'm sure he'll be snapped up in no time You know, Tyler would have been jumping out of the cart to lift his leg on each and every tree there. :brownbag:


----------



## doobie mommy (Feb 18, 2012)

How could someone give this wonderful happy little guy up ?!!! Bless you Finn on your surgery : )


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What a cutie! He's so lucky to be able to get the stone surgery via AMAR. It is expensive, but essential!


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> What a handsome boy. Hoping he does well with his surgeries. I'm sure he'll be snapped up in no time You know, Tyler would have been jumping out of the cart to lift his leg on each and every tree there. :brownbag:


Sol and Birdie would be competing to lift on as much merchandise as possible so I hear you loud and clear. Sometimes I think my fur sons were sent to embarrass me in public continuously.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

He is so cute!! I hope his surgeries go well and that he goes home to a family deserving of him. There's a vet doing surgeries on Thanksgiving?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww what a wonderful "life present" he would make,a gift of life,for life...


----------



## piratelover (Nov 11, 2012)

Handsome dog. Some are just so cruel though. Wishing Finn the best though in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

He is GORGEOUS !! Looks like a loving and gentle little soul. His eyes radiate happiness. Thank goodness he will get the care he truly deserves.


----------

